# See am Flekefjord



## Stippi (4. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin. Hab so ziemlich ein Problem:c . Fahre mit einer Jugendgruppe und ein Paar Angelfreunden|supergri  an den Flekefjord an irgend einen See. Da ich 17 Jahre bin vermute ich#c , dass  ich irgend eine Lizens benötige. Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## nordman (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*

hallo stippi,

schwer etwas zu sagen, wenn man nicht weiß, wie der see heißt.

bleibt dir kaum etwas übrig, als dich vor ort zu erkundigen. aber meistens kann man angelkarten vor ort problemlos und preiswert bekommen.

was da für fische drin sind, kann ich von hier natürlich nicht sagen, aber wenn er eine verbindung zum meer hat, sollte es schon mal aale da drin geben.


----------



## Nauke (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> hallo stippi,
> 
> schwer etwas zu sagen, wenn man nicht weiß, wie der see heißt.
> 
> ...



Direkt bei der Stadt Flekkefjord ist der Selura See.

Möglicher das er diesen meint, ich finde aber keine Infos zum See#h


----------



## Kunze (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*

Hallo!

Stichwort Selura.

Es gibt einen Campingplatz dort und vielfältige Möglichkeiten.

Wenn man genau wüßte welcher See gemeint ist, findet man auch Infos.

Wäre ja gelacht... #h


----------



## Kunze (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*

Hallo!

Der Campingplatz.

In dem Videotrailer - wo es im Heli - überm Patz und See geht - wird auch 

auf die Angelmöglichkeiten hingewiesen.

Forellen und Saiblinge sollten drin sein.

Auf dem Campingplatz gibt es mit Sicherheit auch Angelkarten zu kaufen.

Ist aber immer noch die Frage - ist es der "richtige" See...   #h


----------



## Stippi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*

Danke für eure Antworten,:k 
Ich weiß, dass in dem See schon ein 90er Hecht eus den letzten Jahren gefangen wurde.
In der Beschreibun der Anlage steht was von Hausse. Keine Ahnung aber vielleicht gibts es da Karten. Was benötige ich mit 17 eigendlich an Lizenzen bzw. Scheinen in Norwegen ?|kopfkrat 

Adresse der Anlage,schaut sie euch mal an!#h 
http://www.jugendreisen-henser.de/index.php?flag=7,1,100


----------



## Sören Hansen (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*

Haugli wird der Name der Ferienanlage sein. Bei der Entfernungsangabe von 15km sollte es sich um den Lølandsvannet handeln. Der See liegt 209m hoch. Der Ort an dem See heißt Haugland.
Frag jetzt aber nicht, was in dem See ist, das weiß ich nicht. Ich bin nur einige male da dran vorbei gefahren. Ich tippe mal auf Saibling, Forelle und evtl. auch Hecht.
Ihr seid da aber wirklich mitten in der Wildnis.
Da es in dem See kein Lachsbestand gibt, brauchst du nur eine örtliche Genehmigung. Es kann auch sein, dass du gar keine brauchst. Das sagt man dir aber im Ferienlager. Die werden, wenn nötig auch Karten haben.

Søren


----------



## Kunze (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*

Hallo!

Lølandsvatnet. 

Ne Fiskekort gibt es auch hier.#h


----------



## Baitbuster (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: See am Flekefjord*

Moin|wavey: 
fahr im Sommer nach Norwegen|stolz: nach ,,Vatnesström", in Südnorwegen, ist nur ca. 30km von Kristiansand entfernt,
hättet ihr da vielleicht einen Tip in Sachen Fisch und Fang;+ 
Wär super wenn ihr da was wüsstet#6 , weil ich echt kenen plan hab was da in der Gegend in Sachen Fisch so los ist#d 
Würd mich freuen wenn ihr was wüsstet............:z :z :z :z :z 
Gruß Baitbuster#g
__________________
*#: ZANDER#: -ANGEL#: -FREAK#: *


----------

